# [SOLVED] Wireless MAC filtering?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a wireless mac filter set up on my linksys wrt54g router. I had no problems. But then I reset it so my friend could connect since he couldn't connect through my password. I have set it up again. I have all the mac addresses I need, except for one that I can't remember how I found. On my desktop computer, I'm using a linksys ae2500 wireless adapter. I tried ipconfig /all but its not giving me the mac address for my adapter. How else do I obtain it? Ipconfig /all is listing a bunch of ethernet adapters but not a wireless adaptor.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless MAC filtering?*

The MAC is usually printer on the adaptor . . otherwise, right click on it in Device Manager and select Properties . .


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless MAC filtering?*

ipconfig /all gives you the physical address which is the same as mac address


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I fixed it.
All I had to do was take off the mac filter and then connect to my internet and then do ipconfig /all and then it gave me my mac address.


----------

